# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  *** Office love ****

## *Fatima*

Well we heard about many kind of love wot about the new one office love jane loge office ko kaam karne jate hai ya love karne ..

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mere khayal se , waise to kaam karne jaate hai..lekin part time love bhi kar lete hai ..mujhe is baat ki koi experience nahin hai..isliye main aur kuch nahi kah sakti  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz mere khyal se kaam zada acha hai love se waise hum humare kamm par dekti hai galz love guyz n guyz love galz so silly way wot ever happning

----------


## Ash

yaar pyar kahi b ho sakta hai, ab office main agar roz insan jaye, wahan koi acha person mil jaye tu ho sakta hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> yaar pyar kahi b ho sakta hai, ab office main agar roz insan jaye, wahan koi acha person mil jaye tu ho sakta hai


kiya   :Embarrassment:  mere office mein ek se ek arabic khubsoorat larke hai tu mujeh y nahi howa love btw kiya app ko0 love howa office mein :bg:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Mon May 01, 2006 8:36 pm
> 
> yaar pyar kahi b ho sakta hai, ab office main agar roz insan jaye, wahan koi acha person mil jaye tu ho sakta hai 
> 
> 
> kiya   mere office mein ek se ek arabic khubsoorat larke hai tu mujeh y nahi howa love btw kiya app ko0 love howa office mein :bg:


To ho jayega fati madam.. intezaar karo    :whistle;

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Mon May 01, 2006 10:59 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ash @ Mon May 01, 2006 8:36 pm
> 
> ...


lolz mujeh intezar ke line mein wait karna pasand nahi  :bg:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Mon May 01, 2006 11:02 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Mon May 01, 2006 10:59 pm
> 
> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

:whistle;

----------


## Ash

per fati ko sallu se pyar hai tu :P

----------


## *Fatima*

haan phir bhi insan hoon kiya pata wo tu ek actor hai

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> haan phir bhi insan hoon kiya pata wo tu ek actor hai


:rolling;

kyon, actor insaan nahi hote kya?  :P Iska matlab Sallu insaan nahi, jaanwar hai ya bhoot hai  :bg:

----------


## Majid

> yaar pyar kahi b ho sakta hai, ab office main agar roz insan jaye, wahan koi acha person mil jaye tu ho sakta hai


hehehe...acha insan..muhahahahahaha... kabhi kissi ko Office boy (Chaprasi) or Guard (chowkidaar) say pyar kerthay nahi deka  :P  wo shayed achay insaan nahi hothay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

:rolling;

humein bhi ajj tak office mein pyar nahi howa.. ache insan to bohat they  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:frown;

whatever :x :@

----------


## Kainaat

Office mein pyaar kyoun nahin ho sakta, kahan likha hai ke parties/pubs ya clubs mein jaane se hi pyaar ho sakta hai

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> :rolling;
> 
> humein bhi ajj tak office mein pyar nahi howa.. ache insan to bohat they


Shaayad aap kisiko acche nahin lage  :P

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Mon May 01, 2006 11:41 pm
> 
> haan phir bhi insan hoon kiya pata wo tu ek actor hai
> 
> 
> :rolling;
> 
> kyon, actor insaan nahi hote kya?  :P Iska matlab Sallu insaan nahi, jaanwar hai ya bhoot hai  :bg:


 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue May 02, 2006 8:17 pm
> 
> :rolling;
> 
> humein bhi ajj tak office mein pyar nahi howa.. ache insan to bohat they  
> 
> 
> Shaayad aap kisiko acche nahin lage  :P


as long as mujeh koi pasand hai.. the above notion doesn't matter  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

> :rolling;
> 
> humein bhi ajj tak office mein pyar nahi howa.. ache insan to bohat they


mee too

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Tue May 02, 2006 11:55 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue May 02, 2006 8:17 pm
> 
> ...


arre , to kya zabardasti uske peeche padoge kya aap  :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Tue May 02, 2006 6:14 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Mon May 01, 2006 11:41 pm
> 
> ...


Fati ji ko gussa aa gaya  :bg:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue May 02, 2006 11:00 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by simi @ Tue May 02, 2006 11:55 pm
> 
> ...


unke lie kuch bhi! period.

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Wed May 03, 2006 12:05 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue May 02, 2006 11:00 pm
> 
> ...


Zabardasti karoge to bhaag jayegi aap ko dekhte hi  :P

----------


## Endurer

wo woh hien, app nahi. :P Isi lie to baki sab ko chor ker unhien pasand kiya 8-)

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> wo woh hien, app nahi. :P Isi lie to baki sab ko chor ker unhien pasand kiya 8-)


confuse ho gaye na  :P 


ab office love ke topic main aapki woh kaahan se aa gayi  :P 

iska matlab aapki woh, aapke office main hai aur Dt ki member hain..that is if u r working and if I am right  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

wrong answer, you are Hired!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> wrong answer, you are Hired!


What ?

----------


## Endurer

apki sense of humor bhi na :x

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> apki sense of humor bhi na :x


 :evil: 

 :whistle;

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Tue May 02, 2006 11:00 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by simi @ Tue May 02, 2006 6:14 pm
> 
> ...


 :evil:  :blee;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Tue May 02, 2006 11:06 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Tue May 02, 2006 11:00 pm
> 
> ...


tum ne khud hi kaha ke actor insaan nahi hote..to ab gussa kyon karti ho ??
 :bg:  :bg:  :bg:  :bg:  :bg:  :bg:  :bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

i was tolking about my self

----------


## Ash

tum dono har jaga MahaBharat kiyoon shuru kar detay ho ? :frown;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> tum dono har jaga MahaBharat kiyoon shuru kar detay ho ? :frown;


aap bhi aa jao na. mahabharat main kuch dialogues aap bhi boliye  :P

----------


## Ash

oh sure sure.. main hazir hoon :lildevil;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> oh sure sure.. main hazir hoon :lildevil;


  :Embarrassment:  yek kaisa emoticon hai ?

----------


## Ash

yeh lildevil hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

nahi mujeh mahabharat nahi hoona mujeh mother india hona lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> yeh lildevil hai


lekin yeh tum ko suit nahi karta   :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

karta hai wo ami jan hai

----------


## Ash

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Wed May 03, 2006 12:06 am
> 
> yeh lildevil hai 
> 
> 
> lekin yeh tum ko suit nahi karta


ohokay ab se nai use karoon gi  :ang9:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> karta hai wo ami jan hai


Tum chup raho , beta..jao..accha bache ki tarah jaakar so jao..Kal subah school jaana hai na  :P

----------


## *Fatima*

:Embarrassment:    aj kall mein school nahi jati sirf kaam ko :bg:

----------


## Kainaat

Endurer aur Simi aap dono har thread par shuru nahin ho jaate, aik thread banana parhega I think Endurer vs Simi

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Endurer aur Simi aap dono har thread par shuru nahin ho jaate, aik thread banana parhega I think Endurer vs Simi


lolz..idea accha hai   :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by simi @ Wed May 03, 2006 1:07 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ash @ Wed May 03, 2006 12:06 am
> 
> ...


usska matlab hai ka tum BIIIIGGGGGGGG DEVIL wala emoticons use kerooooo  :P

----------

